# What in the flying FUCK?!



## MFB (Jun 13, 2012)

Why does this cock get to make a fucking sequel when he (apparently) ruined Book 1 of the Last Airbender series, and that's not even including the recast of EVERYONE as white people. Seriously, what the fuck his Hollywood looking for, because this can't be it.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not seeing anything official by googling it...

I'm gonna go ahead and guess this is fake.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 13, 2012)

MFB said:


> Why does this cock get to make films at all ever.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Bigfan (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh god. I will probably watch this.


----------



## MFB (Jun 13, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> I'm not seeing anything official by googling it...
> 
> I'm gonna go ahead and guess this is fake.



Despite the old link, he's had scripts ready and waiting for a while now - that much I do know. Here he was already writing one after the first one tanked AND wanted them to agree to a third just based on the script I imagine.

'Last Airbender 2' Will Be 'Darker,' M. Night Shyamalan Says - Music, Celebrity, Artist News | MTV.com

There's also this :



Which as you can see is a removed video that Viacom claimed was copyright infringment BUT was the reveal for TLAB2


----------



## McBonez (Jun 13, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Fixed that for you.



X2


----------

